# Interesting competition at the Range this week.



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Here's the "poster":










I managed it on the fourth shot with the little Ruger SR22 (only thing I had with me with open sights) and have been grinning like a Cheshire Cat ever since. 

Smug? Moi?

Yes, a little.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Let me guess, on the first three you missed left?:target: :snipe:
Goldwing


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Let me guess, on the first three you missed left?:target: :snipe:
> Goldwing




No, I shot Right at it. ...


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> No, I shot Right at it. ...


So you're ambidextrous, now it seems that we have something in common. :smt071
Goldwing


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> So you're ambidextrous, now it seems that we have something in common. :smt071
> Goldwing


Not ambidextrous politically....


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

A 2" ornament, at 25 yards?
Nice work, even if you only "winged" it.

Congratulations!

(My memory says that it's about the same size as the "X"-ring of a 25-yard pistol target. Am I right?)


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> A 2" ornament, at 25 yards?
> Nice work, even if you only "winged" it.
> 
> Congratulations!
> ...


Had to look it up... 10-ring is 1.51", and the 9 is 2.6", so a 2" ball is a "good" 9. I'm still happy considering the barrel length on the SR22. 

Thanks.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Had to look it up... 10-ring is 1.51", and the 9 is 2.6", so a 2" ball is a "good" 9. I'm still happy considering the barrel length on the SR22.
> 
> Thanks.


Nice shooting, Now help me out a bit. My neighbors have this backyard tree that they decorated that my rangefinder puts at 26 yards..............................:smt114
Merry Christmas Sail!
Goldwing


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Nice shooting, Now help me out a bit. My neighbors have this backyard tree that they decorated that my rangefinder puts at 26 yards..............................:smt114
> Merry Christmas Sail!
> Goldwing


You're not limited to open sights on a pistol..... Break out a long gun and go play.

Happy Christmas backatcha! :smt111


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

SailDesign said:


> (snip)
> 
> I managed it on the fourth shot with the little Ruger SR22 (only thing I had with me with open sights) and have been grinning like a Cheshire Cat ever since.
> 
> ...


I'd say you have darn good reason to be satisfied with your performance, especially given the sight radius and non-match-trigger characteristics of that pistol. Good shooting, congrats!

This actually sounds like a lot of fun, but a bit messy when it comes to range clean-up. I suppose they could put down a tarp to catch a lot of the debris, but I'm not sure it would catch it all...


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

DJ Niner said:


> I'd say you have darn good reason to be satisfied with your performance, especially given the sight radius and non-match-trigger characteristics of that pistol. Good shooting, congrats!
> 
> This actually sounds like a lot of fun, but a bit messy when it comes to range clean-up. I suppose they could put down a tarp to catch a lot of the debris, but I'm not sure it would catch it all...


Thanks! <blush>

Luckily, they were sensible and used cheap plasric ornaments. You could hole them, but they didn't spatter pieces all over.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey, *SailDesign*, you did better than you give yourself credit for.

I finally had to look up the target dimensions too (lazy me), and I have to correct you.

The "X"-ring of a 25-yard, slow-and-timed-fire _pistol_ target is indeed just somewhat over 2" in diameter.
I believe you were looking at the 25-yard _rifle_ target, when you quoted the 9-ring.

One "X" out of four shots, standing off-hand at 25 yards, is better than I've ever done with a practical pistol.
To match you, back when I could've, I would've had to go prone, and maybe even brace the gun's butt on the ground.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Hey, *SailDesign*, you did better than you give yourself credit for.
> 
> I finally had to look up the target dimensions too (lazy me), and I have to correct you.
> 
> ...


Well, I thank you. I'll have to go look that up again, coz I was sure it was the pistol handbook I was looking at... 

And don't forget - it took me 4 shots to get there.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

I got my info from here:

http://compete.nra.org/documents/pdf/compete/RuleBooks/Pistol/pistol-book.pdf

Section 4.6 on page 14 or 15.

I've seen reference to "sustained fire" targets, but I can assure you mine was s - l - o - w...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Although I don't really think that my memory is all that faulty, I'll take your word for the "chapter and verse."
My antique browser and our island's DSL are both too slow to make any non-urgent download worth doing.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Although I don't really think that my memory is all that faulty, I'll take your word for the "chapter and verse."
> My antique browser and our island's DSL are both too slow to make any non-urgent download worth doing.


  And some more characters so my message is long enough to post...


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Yawn,,, been there & done that,,,,,*

Yawn,,,
Been there & done that.

Not meaning to take anything away from the OP,,,
Because hitting a 2" anything at 25 yards is actually pretty darned good shooting.

One year my Mom decided that she wanted all new Christmas tree decorations for the next year.

After Christmas day she had Pop put our tree outside on a plastic tarp,,,
I got on the phone and called all of my friends over for the event.

Then me and all of my neighborhood buddies had at it with our BB rifles/pistols.

The tree was huge and had probably more than 100 things hanging from it,,,
We had a happy and frenetic 2-hour shooting spree that day.

Aarond

.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

aarondhgraham said:


> Yawn,,,
> Been there & done that.
> 
> Not meaning to take anything away from the OP,,,
> ...


Fun! 

I did hear today that one of the better shots that frequent the range came in - popped his ornament on the second shot, and won.... a free hour of basic pistol instruction.


----------

